
“Wow such genetics. So data. Very forever?” – Overview of blockchain genomics - sjmurdoch
https://www.benthamsgaze.org/2018/03/19/wow-such-genetics-so-data-very-forever-an-overview-of-the-blockchain-genomics-trend/
======
spacestuff387
Interesting idea to preserve data for very long periods of time. Frank
Herbert's books had an idea for a technology that preserved anything (not just
data)
[http://dune.wikia.com/wiki/Nullentropy](http://dune.wikia.com/wiki/Nullentropy)

There was even a character who had a pill implanted under his skin with
cellular samples from many people as a fail safe reference for genetic
engineering. Like an implanted library.

Could a useful technology be made out of DNA storage of bitcoin like currency
or blockchain IP or contracts? How would it work? Have an implanted pill with
artificial DNA inside of it encoding that information? To sign a contract you
would have to stick a needle in your arm? Or a thief would need to do the same
to steal it?

Or is the idea that information would be encoded in your entire body's DNA so
that it would pass down through the generations in case of calamity?

The Tesla shot into space carried a backup of Earth's knowledge in case of
calamity: [https://medium.com/arch-mission-foundation/arch-mission-
foun...](https://medium.com/arch-mission-foundation/arch-mission-foundation-
announces-our-payload-on-spacex-falcon-heavy-c4c9908d5dd1) The idea is that we
may find it in a future where we've partially destroyed ourselves. The Arch
may give that future human group a 300 year jump on science, etc.

